# Painting aquarium glass??



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

What type of paint can i use to paint the back of the glass?

Also would matt black vinyl work instead?


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Any type. LOL *** found threads where people used spray paint, then some used water based roll on paint and oil based roll on paint. Its really up to you....as with any paint, start out with light coats and add more light coats on top.

And yes vinyl will work just fine too. :thumb:


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for that mate.


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

I used water based paint and a foam roller.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I tried spray paint, didn't get good coverage at all. Lots of pinholes. I ended up rolling latex on top of the spray. Took a nice heavy coat to get coverage and put another 2-3 for safe measure. I've heard oil gets better coverage the first time, but I think most of them work. The biggest thing is making sure the glass is clean clean clean before you lay down any type of paint.

Remember to prime it! :lol: No, I'm totally kidding, don't prime it.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I used Gloss black Rust-o-leum Oil Based with a small roller, worked fantastic, covered very easily because of the oil base. I think 4 coats covered it.. It's important to let it dry fully for 24hrs before doing anything with it but a lot of different paints will work. This is what i've had the best results with.

I bet this works extremely well http://painting123.com/ProductInfo.asp?p2=I6

The spray nosil on these cans is really good. I've used them before on other applications, it's almost like a professional spray gun the way it comes out and covers.

I may try this myself on my new tank.


----------



## jason081180 (May 5, 2007)

i need to clean the old paint off of my 75gal tank. it is just spray paint that the last owner used. what would work best?


----------



## lexbomb (Feb 16, 2011)

Paint stripper and a razor blade, rub the paint stripper on, leave for a minute and then razor off, But please be careful is acid and burns like ****, then use wax and grease remover to clean the surface and then paint!!


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

be carefull with the seals around the glass, you dont want paint stripper in there.

Best to use warm water and then use the razor blade to scrape off, may take longer but your not risking the seals of your tank.


----------

